# Therapy?



## wingless_fairy (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm going through quite a down time at the moment. My friend phoned me up last night for a chat because I haven't seen him for a week and I ended up crying down the phone. I don't even know why I was crying but it made me feel really selfish because he's having a hard time at the moment too. 

I was talking to my mum the other day and I told her that my friend has just started having therapy. Apparently I sounded kind of jealous when I said it because she just walked in and told me that she has enough money for me to have therapy if I want it. The thing is I'm scared. I know that it would probably do me good, but I wouldn't know where to start.

So anyone who has had therapy or is having therapy, could you please tell me about your experiences good and bad and whether it helped your condition? It would be really useful to me to help me decide.


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

When i had my first therapy i didnt had the courage to tell him everything about my problem but then i really wanted a "treatment" for my condition that's why i decided to just write everything i need to say including all my symptoms and my past experiences dealing with SA and gave it to him on my next schedule...

At the first 3 sessions of my therapy i was full of hope that i will be able to overcome my SA because i thought that having a therapy together with medications is the solution to my problem but then i realized that it won't give me the cure that I've been craving for..all the efforts must come from myself and i must have the initiation to help myself in conquering my fears...my therapist gives me advices whenever i face a tough situation (mostly school matters) like some techniques to relax myself and i always feel better after sharing to him my feelings specially my problems ...I guess your not taking any medications yet but it really helped me a lot specially in lessening the physical symptoms of SA and my depression..

It would be a very nice decision if you give yourself a chance to see a therapist...It is much easier for you to see a psychiatrist since it's not taboo (like a shame in your family) in your place unlike in my country but then it didnt stop me in finding my way to possible cure...good luck!


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

I'm on my 5th therapist. Is it working? I don't know yet, I've only seen him twice. I finally like him, though, now I just hope he can help. I think they can help you out if you find the right one.


----------



## wingless_fairy (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your experiences. I think I will take up my Mum's offer and go for it, even if I decide after a couple of sessions not to carry on. I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

If you get a therapist and find you dont like the person dont force yourself to see them. Its not productive for you to see someone you cant stand, just find someone else.

Thats my only useful advice.


----------

